# ASX and the SPI



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

Dear all.,

This part of the forum seems to be the least populated so I thought I'd ask a question that might inviagorate posters. 

If the SPI ends down in the morning does this generally translate to a down day on the ASX, and vice versa does a fall in the ASX all ord or sp200 lead to a fall in the SPI.

Or is it all a continuing long trending game with the UK and American markets.

Garpal


----------



## reece55 (13 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

Garpal
Had to have a look at this thread on the basis of the topic header - what the????

HAHAHA...... Very funny.......

Unfortunately , I don't have too much to add to the topic!!!

Cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (13 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> Had to have a look at this thread on the basis of the topic header - what the????




Indeed...I thought you might be correlating up and down days with something else


----------



## michael_selway (13 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Dear all.,
> 
> This part of the forum seems to be the least populated so I thought I'd ask a question that might inviagorate posters.
> 
> ...




Yes but not necessarily

Basically "SPI" acts the same as the ASX during times when ASX is closed, so to speak. So its just alternate time periods thats all.

thx

MS


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*



			
				theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> Indeed...I thought you might be correlating up and down days with something else




Thanks gorilla and reece,

One should note that it is not the size that counts with stocks of life but the co-efficient of expansion, thus a small member base may expand exponentionally with the correct stimulus. Sideline advice such as is available daily from the huntley, prophet and other voyeurs serves only to cause a crisis of confidence, and a sense of existential angst when one should be enjoying the moment. Rather than suffering a crisis of confidence leading to a failure of that which is expected , one should look forward to a crescendo of profits. 

Any more and I'll be into Mills and Boons

Must write a bookaboutit.

Garpal


----------



## Kauri (13 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

I have noticed that if overnight the SPI slips and and finds an untested bottom you can expect a fairly severe knee-jerk reaction almost immediately.


----------



## Seaking (13 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> I have noticed that if overnight the SPI slips and and finds an untested bottom you can expect a fairly severe knee-jerk reaction almost immediately.




And if one happens to be on the wrong side of afore mentioned untested bottom, tears can be a very normal reaction....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

Dear Seaking and Kauri

The experience of trading the bottom with decreasing reserves is one not strange to traders.

The Margin Loan , ones Prospect, e.g (Jack Packers 2nd cousin) or ones dividend unwisely taken as a Shiraz can affect ones performance. 

One must make a decision, whether to follow the trend which is up and down, or move sideways , but not for too long lest one suffer a retracement.

Any advice would be gratefully accepted

Garpal


----------



## Moneybags (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

crikey Garpal.......I'm gonna change my avatar in case people think I'm you.   

MB


----------



## Moneybags (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

Done........still prefer Capone though.

MB


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*



			
				Moneybags said:
			
		

> Done........still prefer Capone though.
> 
> MB




Dear Moneybags,

Thanks for changing the Avatar, I think I beat you to it by a few weeks, but if you can prove Capone was yours first I'm more than happy to swap. 

Garpal


----------



## Moneybags (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

It's sweet Garpal........I'm about to try another upload.

Cheers

MB


----------



## Moneybags (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*

No mistakin' us now hey Garpal.

MB


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2007)

*Re: Sex and the SPI*



			
				Moneybags said:
			
		

> It's sweet Garpal........I'm about to try another upload.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MB




thanks mate,

Gret minds think alike ................fools seldom differ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for changing.



Garpal


----------



## >Apocalypto< (16 March 2007)

does the SPI follow the asx closely (please I know it runs of the asx in its own way)

does it break out and trend if the all ords are?


----------

